# Meet Charlotte & Penelope



## Supercilious (Feb 4, 2013)

Here are my two miniature jennys I recently got. Charlotte is 33" & Penelope is 32" and Charlotte's daughter. I hope to breed them to my 32" overo minature stallion "Peanut" for spotted mini mules!


----------



## atotton (Feb 4, 2013)

Cute donkeys. I think they would be hinnies if it is that cross.( I think it is harder to get a hinny from a cross than a mule.) A mule has a mare and a jack as sire. Correct me if I am wrong. I used to worked on a miniature farm part time last summer and they had a miniature mule.


----------



## Supercilious (Feb 4, 2013)

Your right, it's called a Hinny but same basic thing & they will be cute as all get out ha ha! I'm really hoping I can get them both bred this year. Peanut is just now starting to realize he is a Stallion, so we will see. Either way, they sure are fun!


----------



## atotton (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh I forgot to say welcome to the forum.



Yes they are very fun.


----------



## chandab (Feb 5, 2013)

Cute jennies. HOpe you get your spotted hinnies.

I got my first jenny this past fall, she's too cute.


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2013)

SOOOOOOOOOOO precious!!!!


----------



## Renolizzie (Feb 10, 2013)

Very cute


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 22, 2013)

We got two miniature donkeys to breed to one of our stallions(mother and daughter). Mother came into heat and our stallions didn't even look. They say it's harder to get a miniature stallion to breed a miniature donkey. Breeding a miniature jack to a mini mare is easy because the jack will breed anything. We finally sold them.


----------



## atotton (Feb 22, 2013)

Person down the road put a miniature jack in with his mini mares. The jack would not go near the mares even in heat. I've heard that if they have to breed the opposite first before their own kind. Not sure if it is true or not, but thought it could be a reasonable guess.


----------



## Supercilious (Feb 22, 2013)

I have the 2 yr old in with the 2 Jennies, he has never bred a horse so maybe I will get lucky, if not, its no big deal, I will sell the jennies and train him to drive. I just always wanted some little mini mules or hinny mules and wanted to give it a try.


----------



## atotton (Feb 23, 2013)

Good luck, I hope at least one will have one for you.


----------

